# Spiders and Pirates and Dragons, Oh My!



## Morrus (Oct 8, 2021)

Welcome back to another EN weekly blog. This week, we'll be heading back over to our EONs patreon page to look at some of the regular articles being published over there.

But first, in other big news, EN Publishing's Level Up kickstarter has launched with a bang! Currently sitting at 818% funded, the campaign has reeled in a number of stretch goals that fully support the system and online play. You can had over to the kickstarter page or check out last week's blog for a run down of what the project entails. If you are a fan of 5E and are looking a little extra something for your games, this is definitely the project for you!





And back to our weekly blog! If you aren't sure what patreon is or what our EONs page in particular offers, we have covered these points in a previous post but it is best summarized as a one-stop shop offering fresh new content for the W.O.I.N. ruleset in all its incarnations. Time marches on, however, and as our EONs offers regular features - four a month, in fact - so too do the numbers associated with each article. (As of writing this blog, we are currently up to article number 262, which is quite some feat!)

The four articles range between NPC stats, new creatures and species, plug-and-play scenarios, fully-rounded adventures, and optional mechanics. We are currently working our way through a full range of mythological figures, for example, with the latest historical figure presenting the legendary pirate queen Ching Shi.




We also have a long-running feature presenting new scenarios for xenomorph fans. Written by Shaun Cook, each alien encounter follows on from the previous installment to provide a self-contained campaign that can readily be dropped into any game. Eons 256: Lab Rats is the most recent episode, with another three before that and more to follow yet!




For new creatures and species, we've introduced stats for a giant dragon skeleton and introduced a new playable arachnid species. You can find all of these articles and more over at the EONs patreon... plus gain access to all of the previous posts as soon as you sign up. Yup, that's 262 articles to get your teeth into. _And_ we also send you a huge thanks and virtual hug for helping to support us in creating new content. Has to be worth the price of a cup of coffee, right?


----------

